# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware حصري :  فلاشة هاتف HUAWEI MODEL:V3 MT6580

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم فلاشه لهاتف العنيد* *HUAWEI MODEL:V3 MT6580**
مهداه للمعلمين المميزين بمواضيعم 
والذين كتبوا اسمائهم باحرف من زهب 
بفضل مجهوداتهم و اسهاماتهم الفعاله* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]بيانات الهاتف
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01CD000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x0+0x0
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  id:LMY47I test-keys
  version:5.1
  model:V3
  brand:V3
  manufacturer:V3
  PROINFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x380000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT1  BaseAddr:0x880000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT2  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x1C80000  Size:0x40000
  LK  BaseAddr:0x1CC0000  Size:0x60000
  BOOT  BaseAddr:0x1D20000  Size:0x1000000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2D20000  Size:0x1000000
  PARA  BaseAddr:0x3D20000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3DA0000  Size:0x800000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x45A0000  Size:0xA00000
  FRP  BaseAddr:0x4FA0000  Size:0x100000
  NVDATA  BaseAddr:0x50A0000  Size:0x2000000
  METADATA  BaseAddr:0x70A0000  Size:0x2760000
  OEMKEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0x9800000  Size:0x200000
  SECRO  BaseAddr:0x9A00000  Size:0x600000
  KEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0xA000000  Size:0x800000* *   SYSTEM  BaseAddr:0xA800000  Size:0x60000000**
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x6A800000  Size:0x10000000* *   USERDATA  BaseAddr:0x7A800000  Size:0x151780000**
  FLASHINFO  BaseAddr:0x1CBF80000  Size:0x1000000*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**
دعوه خالصه تكفيني 
لكم مني عاطر التحيات
المغربيه هي هي *

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*يا ولد يا لعيب اي الباكورتات العجيبه دى
احلي تقييم
++++++*

----------


## ابوالمعصوم

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------

